# Very interesting article in the Times today



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

With the articles coming out lately it seems that at last papers are reporting the potential benefits of IVF....

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article2017643.ece

/links


----------

